# newb Advice needed



## rubeel (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been reading for some days and realized if this combination is a god one or not, first lemme give some background

I live in an apartment
the living room is not bigger than 10x12 and is carpeted (i dont know if carpet makes a big difference)

I was looking at the following

Atom Monitor $320pr
ONKYO TX-SR507 $299
Klipsch KSW-10 $199
Total - 800$ + Shipping

I have a limited budget and want to stick within lets say 800$ max or my wife will have my head on a stick and if i could get something decent and cheaper i will be open to that.

I dont think i need surround but i have also looked at Polk Audio Monitor 60 just cuz they were cheap (130 for one) but not sure about it. But as i am in an apartment i want to keep it nice and tidy and no wall mounts or anything.

thanx for the advice in advance.:R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You might want to look at threads like the "850 Dollar Challenge" where we put together entire systems of a high quality within that range.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rubeel (Dec 29, 2009)

thanx JJ but all those systems are 5 speakers and i dont want to run cables behind me as it will be a mess. i was hoping to just stick to a 2.1 system. The challenge has all 5 or more speaker suggestions except the PSB Image T45 suggestion. here is another dumb question with the PSB Image T45 i will still need a Sub right ??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you are living in an Apartment, I would guess a subwoofer might be troublesome. I would also look at the PSB Image T55 which features 6 1/2 inch drivers and should give you satisfactory bass without a subwoofer. The PSB Image Series are quite comparable to Paradigm and for close to the same money as the Atom's, you could get Floorstanders. Even the T45 would be a better solution if not using a subwoofer than the Atoms which are quite small.

The Atoms are rated down to 90 Hz while the T45 are rated to 35 Hz. With the Atoms, you really do need to run a subwoofer. With the Images, you can get by without one. The difference in size is huge.

Also, by simply buying a cheap throw rug, you can run the speaker cables going to the surrounds under the carpet. Having surrounds really adds a great deal to your HT experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, wall to wall carpet will make a huge difference in sound compared to a room with hardwood or tile floors. Generally for the better.

For a small room in an apartment I think a two channel system is a great way to go. That is as long as you can go with floor standers. I'd almost always recommend a decent pair of speakers over a mediocre 5.1 system. 

You can also go with a pair of bookshelf speakers and a sub but the addition of the sub and speaker stands will really cut into your speaker budget.


----------



## rubeel (Dec 29, 2009)

how does this sound

SVS SBS-01 2.0 Set Black	$149.000	
SVS Sanus Speaker Stands 31" Black $54.95	
Velodyne Impact-10 10-Inch Powered Subwoofer 299$
Onkyo Tx-sr606 300$
Subtotal:	$809 + shipping


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Again, I would question how well a subwoofer will work with you living in an apartment? In many instances, subwoofers cause neighbor disharmony. If you live in an apartment where you do not have people living on top and below you then maybe it would be ok. However, usually, subwoofers result in problems for apartment dwellers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rubeel (Dec 29, 2009)

JJ,
i had some reservations also as no one around me either has a HT system or just i never notice it but i will avoid the sub and maybe just get the T55 that you had mentioned before.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Image T55 is a fantastic speaker at an excellent price. For an apartment, it really is an excellent solution. It will give you enough bass for a satisfying experience without shaking the walls to the determent of your neighbors.

When I first moved to Florida, I briefly lived in an apartment with a full 5.1 system. Even though I tried to be considerate, I caused the 85 year old lady below me to move. She had lived in the same apartment for 10 years. The Management loved me and could not stand her so they always sided with me, but it was still a disaster with her constantly complaining.

After that experience, I knew I had to get a house. Mind you I had a Paradigm Servo 15 Subwoofer and Paradigm Studio 100's that are massive transducers. However, any subwoofer will cause problems as bass travels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd vote for the T55's as well. While I am a huge fan of subs (the more the better), that room is fairly small and in an apartment building. A sub could easily become boomy and overload the room, and overload your neighbors patience. 

I'd recommend looking into some room treatments (DIY can be easy to do and affordable). A few panels and/or traps would be a huge help to the sound quality of whatever system you put together.


----------

